# Eurobrace tank with Eheim canister filter



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

I would like to buy a Eurobrace style tank but am concerned about how the uptake tube (and possibly the return) will fit over the back brace. I have the Eheim canister model 2026 with the â€™deluxeâ€™ fittings (Eheim Installation kit 1 and 2) but worry that they are going to be long enough to fit over the bracing. Please advise
Thanks
Phil


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

We have the 2126 and 2128 canisters on Eurobraced tanks. You really can't tell how its going to fit until you get the tank. However, there is a solution even if it means getting some PVC pipe and elbows.

I would ask the manufacturer because it is also possible to have a hole put in the top for intake and return. One of our tanks even has a slot put in that I hang a HOB in.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Thanks very much for your helpful reply.
Phil


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Lotsofish
thanks for your useful reply.
Can you tell me the name of your tank maker
Thanks
Phil


----------



## boredatwork (Sep 14, 2007)

I would also recommend getting holes drilled ahead of time.

I used TruVu and they have the euro bracing. I actually hate it because since I didn't realize it beforehand, its very annoying to get the cannister tubing in and out the tank if you have a canopy. But if you have the manufacturer drill out what you need then it should make life a lot easier.


----------



## Philg (May 14, 2007)

Thanks for your input. This is why I am doing as much research as I can before taking the plunge. I have always had Clearforlife acrylic tanks, for my African cichlids. Now thinking of glass for a change- maybe.
How do you like Truvu? for a glass tank, I would like opinions about Starphire glass-any thoughts?
Thanks
Phil


----------

